# Questions on culturing springtails for first time...



## Neontra (Aug 16, 2011)

I know there are a lot of threads on this, but haven't seen much about some types of charcoal. I have set up a springtail culture according to Doug and other sites directions for a charcoal culture, but I'm using 100% Natural Mesquite Lump Charcoal | Best of the West BBQ Products 
It says it has 100% no additives or chemicals in it, but it does have a smokey smell to it. Ideas? Also, about how many springtails should I add? I plan on adding about half of a small culture to my tank and culture the rest. Thanks!


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Smokey smell is fine. After all, it's the same wood we use for our smokers and it is... well, smoked! Good plan for your springs. Soon as you can, split the running culture so you have 2 going in case one crashes.


----------



## WONTON SALLY (Jun 26, 2011)

what do you plan on feeding them in the culture, not the tank?>


----------



## Neontra (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks for the response! I think I will feed then a variety of fish flakes, mushrooms, and dog food.


----------



## WONTON SALLY (Jun 26, 2011)

i haven't had it happen with mushrooms, but with fish flakes i had mites show up, just to let you know.


----------



## Neontra (Aug 16, 2011)

WONTON SALLY said:


> i haven't had it happen with mushrooms, but with fish flakes i had mites show up, just to let you know.


Thanks for the heads up....
I'll try mushrooms first and when I have to split the cultures i'll try fish food in the other too see if all does good!


----------



## WONTON SALLY (Jun 26, 2011)

shrooms are the only thing that made my spring cultures BLOOM!!!!


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

WONTON SALLY said:


> shrooms are the only thing that made my spring cultures BLOOM!!!!


I second this. My springs go crazy over mushrooms !!

I use the Cowboy brand charcol for my springtail cultures....I also like to keep them in decent sized peices so I can add them to my vivs easily.


----------



## Neontra (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks for all the responses guys, very helpful! What mushrooms should I use?
Here's a few pics of my culture, and a pic of the charcoal sizes. Some chunks are very small (smaller than 1/8 inch) and some are about 2 inches. I gopt this bin at the dollar store, I think it's 4 quarts.


----------



## WONTON SALLY (Jun 26, 2011)

i would drill 5-10 small holes in the top with the smallest drill bit you have, and i get mine from a super-walmart. i absolutely DESPISE walmart due to where i work, but i don't go through 5lbs of shrooms fast enough. go there and get a couple of shrooms. i always buy three at a time since i have 4 spring cultures. i slice the shrooms like an onion and then tear the pieces up into smaller pieces and feed them once a week--sometimes not enough, but that is a good problem to have. in less than 12hrs all the shrooms pieces have baby springs on them.


----------



## Neontra (Aug 16, 2011)

Awesome, I didn't even know you had to slice up the shrooms. Thanks! I'm not sure I well drill the top as of now, it's loose fitting for a tad bit of air flow and the humidity in my house is usually lower than 10%, but if I have CO2 issues from too much mold I will definitively do that.


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

Yep, I just pick up normal sliced or unsliced mushrooms and throw bits in every week. They get devoured by my springs. Holes will help, I dont have holes in mine, but I typically open the containers every few days to release the building CO2 they produce.


----------



## WONTON SALLY (Jun 26, 2011)

drilling a few holes will prevent you from venting every few days and IMO it helps regulate temps/humidity.


----------



## 1963 Falcon Hardtop (Dec 27, 2010)

F.Y.I. 

The easiest way I have ever found to slice fresh mushrooms it to use a hard boiled egg slicer. It's awesome!!! 

Bo


----------



## WONTON SALLY (Jun 26, 2011)

1963 Falcon Hardtop said:


> F.Y.I.
> 
> The easiest way I have ever found to slice fresh mushrooms it to use a hard boiled egg slicer. It's awesome!!!
> 
> Bo


2nd that, although i have had a few shrooms that didn't cooperate.


----------



## Neontra (Aug 16, 2011)

If I can find mine, i'll certainly try that method. I'm getting springtails tomorrow or the day after. Hopefully all is well. Andy, how do you go about covering the holes? I can see even with a super small bit that hundreds of baby springs getting out. I do have very fine mesh but it still might let even adult springs out.


----------



## bkm (Sep 14, 2010)

I just buy the presliced shrooms in the grocery store. But lately ive been tossing them in the blender with a little water and occasionally some calcium icb and spirulina. then i just pour the mixture over the cultures. it seems to have increased my production over just throwing the shrooms in, perhaps because it gives greater surface area of food for them to feast on


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I would be more concerned about mites getting in. You need to hot glue a .3 micron filter over your vent holes to eliminate that possibility. I have to point out that feeding mushrooms CAN bring mites into your cultures. If you are sold on mushrooms, steam them first to kill mites and eggs. People that say they could not get their colony to bloom using active bakers yeast, were simply not using enough. I have produced, sold, fed out, and distributed, millions of springtails using nothing but active bakers yeast. As a bonus, get it in the 2 lb. bag at Costco and it is dirt cheap! Way cheaper feed than mushrooms.
Your charcoal mix looks fine. Just like mine look. Did you remember to sterilize it by boiling? This also serves to pre-soak it which is also important. http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/66991-how-culture-isopods-woodlice-springtails.html


----------



## Neontra (Aug 16, 2011)

Pumilo said:


> I would be more concerned about mites getting in. You need to hot glue a .3 micron filter over your vent holes to eliminate that possibility. I have to point out that feeding mushrooms CAN bring mites into your cultures. If you are sold on mushrooms, steam them first to kill mites and eggs. People that say they could not get their colony to bloom using active bakers yeast, were simply not using enough. I have produced, sold, fed out, and distributed, millions of springtails using nothing but active bakers yeast. As a bonus, get it in the 2 lb. bag at Costco and it is dirt cheap! Way cheaper feed than mushrooms.
> Your charcoal mix looks fine. Just like mine look. Did you remember to sterilize it by boiling? This also serves to pre-soak it which is also important. http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/66991-how-culture-isopods-woodlice-springtails.html


I did sterilize it by boiling it and pressure cooking it. I completely forgot that mites would be more of an issue of getting in than springs getting out. Would got glue be better than duct taping the screen shut?
I was thinking I could use coffee filters for ventilation so nothing gets in/out but for air and CO2.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I can tell you that Silicone will eventually release from the plastic. I am currently using hot glue and am very happy with that.


----------



## WONTON SALLY (Jun 26, 2011)

Neontra said:


> If I can find mine, i'll certainly try that method. I'm getting springtails tomorrow or the day after. Hopefully all is well. Andy, how do you go about covering the holes? I can see even with a super small bit that hundreds of baby springs getting out. I do have very fine mesh but it still might let even adult springs out.


 
i have yet to find any springs outside the containers i have been using with holes, but i do only keep about an inch of charcoal in the containers i use as well to keep them from wondering, also only about a 1/2 inch of water in the culture as well.


----------



## WONTON SALLY (Jun 26, 2011)

Pumilo said:


> I would be more concerned about mites getting in. You need to hot glue a .3 micron filter over your vent holes to eliminate that possibility. I have to point out that feeding mushrooms CAN bring mites into your cultures. If you are sold on mushrooms, steam them first to kill mites and eggs. People that say they could not get their colony to bloom using active bakers yeast, were simply not using enough. I have produced, sold, fed out, and distributed, millions of springtails using nothing but active bakers yeast. As a bonus, get it in the 2 lb. bag at Costco and it is dirt cheap! Way cheaper feed than mushrooms.
> Your charcoal mix looks fine. Just like mine look. Did you remember to sterilize it by boiling? This also serves to pre-soak it which is also important. http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/66991-how-culture-isopods-woodlice-springtails.html


I originally tried using said yeast above, but i was naive to springs in the beginning. the cultures were new and since i wasn't seeing any growth to them i went to shrooms, but like you said Doug most don't use enough. My cousin uses exclusively bakers yeast and his cultures bloom crazy. I am rather careless when it comes to shrooms as i don't wash them or boil them, just cut em and throw them in. Noe hearing what you have mentioned more than a few times now, i guess i will go back to the yeast again. Is it OK to switch from one food directly to another without any ILL effects to the culture?


----------



## mattolsen (Feb 26, 2009)

Totally agree with pumilio..... I've had less success with putting holes in cultures. A) they allow mites in, and if you have fruit flies anywhere near the spring cultures you'll eventually get some. B) not so much for white tropicals but the pinks definitely make their way out b/c they seem to be more tolerant of dry conditions. 

As for food, I've have almost equal success with fish food and mushrooms. For the tropical whites I find that oatmeal almost does as well as either but still prefer the fish food and mushrooms. 

Keep lots of leaves in the cultures as they do the best in combo with a good foodsource. Good luck.


----------



## WONTON SALLY (Jun 26, 2011)

mattolsen said:


> Totally agree with pumilio..... I've had less success with putting holes in cultures. A) they allow mites in, and if you have fruit flies anywhere near the spring cultures you'll eventually get some. B) not so much for white tropicals but the pinks definitely make their way out b/c they seem to be more tolerant of dry conditions.
> 
> As for food, I've have almost equal success with fish food and mushrooms. For the tropical whites I find that oatmeal almost does as well as either but still prefer the fish food and mushrooms.
> 
> Keep lots of leaves in the cultures as they do the best in combo with a good foodsource. Good luck.


 
what do you notice different with holes in the lids? are you talking about leaf liter in the cultures as well?


----------

